# Phantom Autowerke air ride build thread



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanted to start this thread to share my experience of going through an air ride install from the beginning covering the good and the bad. Here's a quick run down of the vehicle and equipment being installed;

2011 VW GTI
Bagyard Supreme front struts
Bagyard Classic rear bags
Bilstein Sport rear shocks
Accuair VU4 4 corner valve unit
Accuair E-Level leveling system with TouchPad
Accuair Key FOBs
ViAir dual 444c compressors
5 1-gallon air tanks
Stainless steel hardlines throughout
Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, Quad Air Pressure Gauge

Special thanks to;
Phantom Autowerke Phantom Autowerke
Andrew @ Open Road Tuning Open Road Tuning
CCW Wheels CCW Wheel


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*The teardown and Dynamatting*

This needs to come out









All rear seats and panels removed









Dynamat


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Custom compressor mounts*

The compressors will be hidden in the rear quarter panels mounted on custom fabricated brackets.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

sub'd


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

holy sub woofers


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good Adam :thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol ones a mobile w6 and ones a house w6 but still real nice


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

limet said:


> Lol ones a mobile w6 and ones a house w6 but still real nice


Yeah, I was running only one for a while and then ordered the second a few weeks ago. Noticed the badges were different while installing the night before Waterfest...at 4:30am.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see it done :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Lookn good adam. I'd look at putting some closed cell foam over the Dynamat. Dynamat is good for the high level stuff, but a foam will really help with rattles with vibrations/rattles, etc. -- especially around/under your compressors.

for reference:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup, Ensolite or something similar to suppress noise, Dynamat and the like to suppress vibration (so the dynamat you already applied will definitely help).

Best is a combo of the two, like this.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

John Reid said:


> Yup, Ensolite or something similar to suppress noise, Dynamat and the like to suppress vibration (so the dynamat you already applied will definitely help).
> 
> Best is a combo of the two, like this.


HIGHLY recommend v-comp. I had 2 OB2's and after the vibration damper and v-comp i could not hear them when the car was at idle. And i only did the spare wheel well in the vibration absorber and the bottom of the false floor with the v-comp.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> holy sub woofers


x2

i cant imagine how much power those draw :laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the sound deadening advice. Going to look further into it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> x2
> 
> i cant imagine how much power those draw :laugh:


Not as much as one of these


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Thanks for the sound deadening advice. Going to look further into it.


also, depending on how you are mounting the brackets for the compressors, rubber isolators for the mount points. mcmaster carr is your friend :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> also, depending on how you are mounting the brackets for the compressors, rubber isolators for the mount points. mcmaster carr is your friend :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rubber vibration isolator idea


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

andrew m. said:


> Looks great, Adam!
> 
> Bags are on their way :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Some more progress*

Wanted to update everyone with some more of the work that's been done and underway.

Removed rear middle console to accommodate the 3-1 gallon tanks that will be mounted in a cascading setup.









Peeled the "leather" on the rear seat to start building out the tray the will house the Accuair VU4. The housing will be fiberglassed, body paint-matched, and LED lit that will all really make the polished stainless hardlines stand out quite nicely.

















Also got the compressors mounted and installed in the rear quarter panels on custom brackets. The compressors' mounting feet were upgraded with over-sized rubber and after a quick vibration/sound check they were super quiet, even without the cover panels in place. These pics were taken before the panel were primed over.

























Oh, almost forgot, these came in 

















I couldn't be happier with how things are going so far both on the install by Phantom Autowerke and the customer service from Andrew @ ORT.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

oh Phantom Autowerke, they quoted me 5-600 for a frame notch

:thumbdown: pimp my ride audio
:thumbup: to ur choice in air ride parts

wait wait wait... is that a typo? 5 1gallon air tanks!? why lol?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

isolator looks good man. curious to check it out/

you running dual OB2s? 

are you upgrading your alternator?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

nvm -- saw that was an 'idea' lol

(need more coffee)

i think just getting some isolators and securely mounting it will work better. Building a frame is potentially just going to cause more points of vibration


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> nvm -- saw that was an 'idea' lol
> 
> (need more coffee)
> 
> i think just getting some isolators and securely mounting it will work better. Building a frame is potentially just going to cause more points of vibration


We wired the comps up to check how much noise/vibration theyd be making and it's surprisingly quiet, even without the door panels in place. We're also wiring in fans just above the heads in series to keep them cool in there. 

Alt should be fine but may install a second battery.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> oh Phantom Autowerke, they quoted me 5-600 for a frame notch
> 
> :thumbdown: pimp my ride audio
> :thumbup: to ur choice in air ride parts
> ...


Hmm...I hope there was some sort of misunderstanding on that price 

The audio system is pretty cool and I like that when the hatch is closed everything is hidden in the cabin. When you open the hatch, well, it's not so hidden. 

Yep, 5 1 gal tanks.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

aVWGTIguy said:


> We wired the comps up to check how much noise/vibration theyd be making and it's surprisingly quiet, even without the door panels in place. We're also wiring in fans just above the heads in series to keep them cool in there.
> 
> Alt should be fine but may install a second battery.


cool. yeah, one of the things thats prone to vibrating is the panels you'll be reinstalling, hence the ensolite or some other type of foam. 

dont think you'll need two batteries for the dual viairs. even the 400s are under the amp draw, unless of course you are keeping the 'system'


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> isolator looks good man. curious to check it out/
> 
> you running dual OB2s?
> 
> are you upgrading your alternator?


Yup dual OB2's for now, going 4 on the next build 

The alternator was upgraded to a 200A/140Aidle for the dual and i am getting a 250A/175Aidle for the quad system, each pulling 35A should be just fine, might go brackets though and get a 350/250 for safe measure though but it will have to be a custom solution, not bolt on.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*E-Level placement*


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Rough tank placement*

These pics are only 3 of the 5 with the remaining 2 being countersunk into the bottom center cushion. The side ports on either side will be deleted and smoothed over for final paint. How the hardlines will connect all the tanks is still a bit up in the air but will probably be a fairly clean, somewhat complex look.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ant is losing his hair over youre build, oh wait - he has none :laugh:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

I just wanna see the hardlines. opcorn:


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking sexy adam!!


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I like opcorn:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Update 10/10*

Hey - Been a while since my last update. The 5 tanks were finished up last night and, well, words can't really describe how awesome they came out so...

































And this is the center cradle they'll be sitting in that goes between the rear seats


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


thanks for posting this gif as i am speechless


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow wtf:heart: when is the car gonna be done!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is a definition of "doing work"


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah buddy. the heights wont know what to do when this comes around


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Phantom Autowerke FTW! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazing job on the tanks!! Who is the artist? My brother has a low rider 78 Monte Carlo that meds some art work on it.

Sent from the bowels of hell using Tap-a-talk.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

tanks look awesome! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

mikebbugn said:


> Amazing job on the tanks!! Who is the artist? My brother has a low rider 78 Monte Carlo that meds some art work on it.


The pictures do then no justice at all. You really need to see them in person to appreciate the works of art they truly are. They craziest part is the level of detail that was put into them, even on parts of each tank you can't see once installed!

If you need any custom paint, airbrushing, body work, performance tuning, stereo installation, air ride, whatever in the tri-state area - Phantom Autowerke is the place to go.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

those tanks are awesome:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*A few random updates*

New power wire for the Amps and compressors









Primer on the custom fab'd a-pillar tweeter pieces to hold JL Audio ZR 1" tweeters









Primer on the speaker box for the new paint scheme









Front struts installed









Rear bags and shocks installed









Outer body skins on both doors Dynamatted









Also ordered the Dakota Digital quad display gauge today and will be ordering all the stainless steel fittings and hard lines in the next day or 2. 

And thanks for all the kind words - there's been a lot of hard work on this build so far by a lot of people who really appreciate the praise but nobody is as grateful as I am to them all.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*10/17/11 Update*

Just a quick update for today;

Got the Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II gauge in from http://www.openroadtuning.com along with 5 pressure senders. Since they'll be visible we decided to polish them up.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

this build keeps getting better and better. :thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

awesome work. I love the paint work on the tanks.:thumbup:


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

dang!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cannot wait to see the next phase of the build :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

subscribed


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh wow in for final results pleaseee


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

My exact words aloud, "DAMN that thing is sick."


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

we need updates!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Subscribed for more updates.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

its about to get reall dawg.. lol looks great


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Gunna be faaaaaaaaaantastic! 


That airbrush work is insane! :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

more pleaseeee


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*11/3/2011 Update*

Hey guys -
So we started sorting out the general layout and test fitting all the hard lines to the tanks. *** Special thanks to Andrew @ ORT for coming through on all the Tylok fittings. ***

Please disregard the 22" wheels someone thought was funny.

































Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this.
looks.
INCREDIBLE!


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

****ing sick guys. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

insanity.

in a good way.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:heart: those fittings look so fimiliar


----------



## PhantomAutowerke (Feb 19, 2009)

We need Fittings...:banghead:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

working on that one for you


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

4 tanks done, 1 to go.










And the new head unit arrived today and will go in this weekend.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

those hardlines are redic :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

holy hang.

Phantom :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow this thread makes me want to redo mine so badly!
Nice work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hard lines to the tanks done!*

Here are some shots with the lines all roughed in to the tanks. Just need to polish everything up a bit and it should be ready to go into the car very shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Anthony kills it.

Shot you an email sir, let's get some stuff done today :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Phantom. :thumbup:

Sent from the bowels of hell using Tap-a-talk.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

that tank setup is amazing


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

pure insanity in here. :heart:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Update 11/7*

Alright, lot's of polishing this weekend and getting the new paint scheme worked out for the sub enclosure. There's easily 30 hours of polishing on just these lines alone and I've lost feeling in both shoulders.










The first time the box was in the car it was the same color as the body, Deep Black Pearl. This time we're going to try and pull the paint theme from the tanks over to the box for more continuity throughout the car. We also have some accent pieces in the cabin of the car that help bring the paint them forward as well - those pics will come a bit later. Here's the very beginning of mapping out the box;


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest of the fittings shipped out yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Arrived today


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

you guys should log onto facebook and LIKE aVWGTIguy's Car Club page:thumbup:

http://www.facebook.com/TheCloserAutoClub


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Rest of the fittings shipped out yesterday :thumbup:


Thanks bud. :thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

This build is amazing dude!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i cant get enough of this :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

So sick! I am in aww!!!!!


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

TheSandeman said:


> you guys should log onto facebook and LIKE aVWGTIguy's Car Club page:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheCloserAutoClub


Done:beer:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

is it done yet haha stay tuned motofos haha


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> This build is amazing dude!!!


 :thumbup:


eastcoaststeeze said:


> i cant get enough of this :thumbup:


 Thanks man.


mattnucci said:


> So sick! I am in aww!!!!!


 Appreciate that.


Beitz DUB said:


> Done:beer:


 Cool.


golf3racing said:


> is it done yet haha stay tuned motofos haha


 The latest update is that we had to order a few more lengths of stainless pipe and a couple of billet manifolds which, of course, are all on back order till next week.

The sub enclosure is being airbrushed right now and should be wrapped up in a few days. Once that's done all the electrical components, VU4 manifold, pressure senders, and water traps need to be mounted and installed on the back of the box before putting it back in the car.

All this and about 138 other things still need to be done but the level of detail and workmanship being done on the car take time so, it is what is.

I couldn't be happier with everything - working with Andrew @ ORT almost on a daily basis and the guys @ Phantom Autowerke for all their long hours and hard work. A big :thumbup: to both of them.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

craftmanship looks top notch, look forward to seeing the end product. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

opcorn: love it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> I couldn't be happier with everything - working with Andrew @ ORT almost on a daily basis and the guys @ Phantom Autowerke for all their long hours and hard work. A big :thumbup: to both of them.


Thanks for the good words, sir. :thumbup::beer:

Been a pleasure working with you and the guys at Phantom. Definitely taking a road trip to Phantom to see it in person when it's all finished!


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

While we're waiting for the last few pieces to come in from Grainger, here's a couple random shots of the box getting painted.


































Still needs a few more designs and a couple coats of clear but I really like the way direction and how its pulling the tank's design scheme throughout the car.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

quality airbrushing man. And what RMS are you throwing at those JL's? What kind of beastly alternator are you running to support that madness?


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Airbrushing looks real nice.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Sub'd for real creative work


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> quality airbrushing man. And what RMS are you throwing at those JL's? What kind of beastly alternator are you running to support that madness?


Glad you like it - the rest of the box should be finished by tomorrow so I'll post an update then.

The factory alternator is surprisingly solid and should be able to accommodate the draw of the amps just fine.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

This just gets better & better!!

Sent from the bowels of hell using Tap-a-talk.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Those amps are super efficient and draw much less power than most. I sold and installed at a JL dealer for 7 years and run the HD series stuff in my car with W3 subs and C5 highs so i definitely approve of this setup!!!!! 

Love the car!!!!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Beitz DUB said:


> Done:beer:


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Witness some airbrushing and bag tweaking last night - seeing the project from start to finish is quite the experience. 

Quality work is an understatement when describing the work going into this build. Will def turn some heads next season to say the least :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

:thumbup: That thing is coming out so sick!!


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG, all of this is spectacular. Deff going to keep an eye on this build, that work is simply amazing. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

hondubbin, wow 2 posts in 3 years. Your sir and a lurker, always hiding in the shadows.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

11/23/2011 Update

Here are a couple of pics showing the test fit of the tanks into the seat back. 

















We're pretty much at the tail end of the initial phase of the build - fabricating, sanding, polishing, painting, cutting, drilling - and should be ready to start installing everything and putting the car back together.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Needs hard line cup holders.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Needs hard line cup holders.


this! :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

updates?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sorry for the long delay!*

Hi all -
A lot of work has been going on while we've been waiting for a few random parts to come in, mostly hardline fittings.

Got the tanks mounted inside the car in the proper location. Still need to cut and re-wrap the seat bottoms.









Also - and this is the biggie - the speaker enclosure is DONE. Finished spraying the last coat of clear late last night and giving it a few days to dry before sanding and polishing it. After that, it'll go in the car and all the components will get installed.
Here's how it all started








and then








and then








and then








and then








and then








*and finally!*

































This was a big hurdle to get past and I can kinda see the finish line although there's lots more work to be done. Hopefully I'll have some more updates of the next few days and do a better job of keeping this thread up-to-date.

-Adam


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Wtf? I hate adam bell


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Update 12/15/2011*

Here's some more of the audio install happenings.

Box all cleared, wet-sanded, and polished.









Even the back of the box that will never be seen got work done.









Box in it's new home.

































Also decided to respray the outer ring of the subs to match the paint scheme of the tanks and box.









More to come soon.

-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great, Adam! Cannot wait to see it in person!


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

holly fuk. Great job. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

cant wait to see this finished :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

this made me sick of how broke i am .

the set up is just sick. I love it.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

not my style, but amazing work. watching this:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Long overdue update*

Hey guys, 
The shop has been in the process of moving so the build got slowed down a bit - should pick up very shortly though. Here's a few more recent pics and some wheel fitment testing.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the wheels :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Bentleys :thumbup: Dope.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

whoever is doing the airbrushing has SKILLS. car is looking real good. :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> whoever is doing the airbrushing has SKILLS. car is looking real good. :thumbup:


Thanks, appreciate it. Anthony at Phantom is the man behind the airbrushing.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

Woofers make more HP. It's proven


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Thanks, appreciate it. Anthony at Phantom is the man behind the airbrushing.




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing work. Simply gorgeous.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Amazing work. Simply gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

ohhh mylanta


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I tease?


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

such great work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I donno if im more excited to see the shop complete (that's the portugese talking) or to see this project done :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I donno if im more excited to see the shop complete (that's the portugese talking) or to see this project done :thumbup:


Portuguese? Wut?


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Needs hard line cup holders.


Yeah......what he said


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

TheSandeman said:


> Portuguese? Wut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


I am and i get excited about construction and carpentry :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Adam the car is looking amazing. Can not wait to see the whole set up for the trunk/rear seat complete.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> Adam the car is looking amazing. Can not wait to see the whole set up for the trunk/rear seat complete.


Thanks JP. Lots of late nights, weekends, holidays, etc. you know how it is. :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing what you guys got cooking up.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I am and i get excited about construction and carpentry :laugh:


Lol you know the guys at phantom?


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

TheSandeman said:


> Lol you know the guys at phantom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


met em a few times, but my boy Ralphy is doing some artwork on their walls :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> met em a few times, but my boy Ralphy is doing some artwork on their walls :thumbup:


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

:heart: I call shotgun


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

wink wink adam...but in 3pc.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

icemngti said:


> wink wink adam...but in 3pc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dem is hot.....come on bell pull the trigger!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ekgotskillzz said:


> dem is hot.....come on bell pull the trigger!!!


F-it I'll pull it for ya 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Those wheels ain't happening. In other news, the tanks are now (and forever) inside the car. Need to plumb in the VU4, pressure senders, water traps, and some wiring. Getting them in the car is definitely a major milestone and the rest of the build should move quickly. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Adam you got balls to have all those 175psi tanks right behind u :laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

,


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

A-mazing


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

dont give me taht shiiitttt - looks great. Im still bugging out on how amazing the airbrushing looks.


aVWGTIguy said:


> ,


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

adam tanks look good in there new home. let me know if you need a hand bud, see you this weekend.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*3/13 update*

Here's another update on where we are with getting the car back together;

Now that the tanks and back seat are in we need to make all the feed and return hard line connections. We also got the VU4 mounted along with the air traps on the the backside of the sub enclosure on the driver's side rear seat. The lines out of the VU4 will wrap around to the front of the sub box, through it, and out the back behind the bumper where we'll run the hard lines to each bag. Here are a few pics to clarify...

With the rear seat down









With the rear seat up









Supply line from compressor on top and feed lines to driver's side front and rear bags on bottom









Another shot to show how the supply line from the comp is being routed through the box and into the tanks









And here's where the lines punch through (bulkheads) out side the car to be run to each bag.









And because there is something wrong with me ALL the lines are polished - even the sections that will never be seen after it's all put back together. Thanks again for all the support and kind words!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Those new traps are awesome  :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Those new traps are awesome  :thumbup::beer:


Much, much better. The others are crap.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

i understand the idea behind all of this for show purposes and the quality seem to be amazing but it all seems a bit excessive to me. good luck with finishing it should be interresting to say the least, i hope to see it in person at some point


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

It's getting there adam. :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> i understand the idea behind all of this for show purposes and the quality seem to be amazing but it all seems a bit excessive to me. good luck with finishing it should be interresting to say the least, i hope to see it in person at some point


Thanks, Fuzzy. With all the complexity of this setup I believe once it's all put back together the overall feel will be quite subdued. Hard as it may seem to believe - and pretty difficult to relay in the photographs - the tanks blend in pretty well to the interior.

The other point I feel I should make is the car is being built as my daily driver and exactly the way I want it to look/feel. Of course the builder, Anthony @ Phantom, has a hugely considerable say in it but that's because he took the time to get to know me, listen to what I had to say, and develop a friendship. (It was his idea to put my kids' and wife's names on the tanks!) Another thing we both agree on 110% is that this car is *NOT* for the scene, winning trophies, one-upping others - in fact it'll be boothed at just about every show I go to and honestly could care less about getting a plastic trophy. I'm most happy when people come over and just want to ask questions, shoot the **** and, more than anything, just enjoy the damn thing. Because in the end that's what I'll be doing. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy. With all the complexity of this setup I believe once it's all put back together the overall feel will be quite subdued. Hard as it may seem to believe - and pretty difficult to relay in the photographs - the tanks blend in pretty well to the interior.
> 
> The other point I feel I should make is the car is being built as my daily driver and exactly the way I want it to look/feel. Of course the builder, Anthony @ Phantom, has a hugely considerable say in it but that's because he took the time to get to know me, listen to what I had to say, and develop a friendship. (It was his idea to put my kids' and wife's names on the tanks!) Another thing we both agree on 110% is that this car is *NOT* for the scene, winning trophies, one-upping others - in fact it'll be boothed at just about every show I go to and honestly could care less about getting a plastic trophy. I'm most happy when people come over and just want to ask questions, shoot the **** and, more than anything, just enjoy the damn thing. Because in the end that's what I'll be doing. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: This is awesome. good work


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Another thing we both agree on 110% is that this car is *NOT* for the scene, winning trophies, one-upping others - in fact it'll be boothed at just about every show I go to and honestly could care less about getting a plastic trophy. I'm most happy when people come over and just want to ask questions, shoot the **** and, more than anything, just enjoy the damn thing. Because in the end that's what I'll be doing. :thumbup:


That's the attitude to have :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


> That's the attitude to have :thumbup::thumbup:


X2 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Another thing we both agree on 110% is that this car is *NOT* for the scene, winning trophies, one-upping others - in fact it'll be boothed at just about every show I go to and honestly could care less about getting a plastic trophy. I'm most happy when people come over and just want to ask questions, shoot the **** and, more than anything, just enjoy the damn thing. Because in the end that's what I'll be doing. :thumbup:


It's interesting that we're at 13.5k views on this thread and we're starting to talk about the semantics of the scene. When Adam first reached out to us, we never guessed his setup would reach this point. And by 'this point', I'm referring to that point of no return. It's the point where you have no option but to go all out and finish your masterpiece. 

Through the course of this build, Adam and I have become friends and we chat on a regular basis about the progress of his car. We also chat about numerous other things but one topic that comes up often is where this car will fall in the 'scene'. Adam never built this car to be 'scene' or 'seen', he built it to be enjoyed regardless of what everyone else thinks. It's not always about trophies, magazine coverage, or being internet famous. It's about loving the work you've done and loving what you've built! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It's interesting that we're at 13.5k views on this thread and we're starting to talk about the semantics of the scene. When Adam first reached out to us, we never guessed his setup would reach this point. And by 'this point', I'm referring to that point of no return. It's the point where you have no option but to go all out and finish your masterpiece.
> 
> Through the course of this build, Adam and I have become friends and we chat on a regular basis about the progress of his car. We also chat about numerous other things but one topic that comes up often is where this car will fall in the 'scene'. Adam never built this car to be 'scene' or 'seen', he built it to be enjoyed regardless of what everyone else thinks. It's not always about trophies, magazine coverage, or being internet famous. It's about loving the work you've done and loving what you've built! :thumbup::beer:


amen brother...


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a quick update for now - 

Lots of wiring going on - getting the E Level connectors, speakers, amps, compressors, grounds, key fob antennae, pressure senders, and I'm sure a few others I'm forgetting all wired up. Its looking like the car will be ready just in the the nick of time for DoD minus the wheels. Ordered them a while back and just waiting on them to be cut/polished/assembled/shipped. I got them in a staggered setup - 18x8.5 et38 up front and 18x9.5 et44 for the back. Not saying which ones they are but they're pretty "smooth".


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

CCW smoothies ??


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

aVWGTIguy said:


> ... Another thing we both agree on 110% is that this car is *NOT* for the scene, winning trophies, one-upping others - in fact it'll be boothed at just about every show I go to and honestly could care less about getting a plastic trophy _(edited cuz you already read it 100 times)_


thats all until Patrick McMullan shows up to photograph it.

i know how you roll


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> CCW smoothies ??


Here we go :sly: haha


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

hey Adam, let me know if you want to test fit that set up, that's exactly what I run and at least it would give u an idea to what size tires to get...just a thought btw in anxious to see it...tell everyone I said HI and Stay Tuned...lol


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

golf3racing said:


> hey Adam, let me know if you want to test fit that set up, that's exactly what I run and at least it would give u an idea to what size tires to get...just a thought btw in anxious to see it...tell everyone I said HI and Stay Tuned...lol


Hey Dre,
A test fit would be a HUGE help! I ordered 215/40/18 tires but have time to change if necessary. Are you around one day this week to meet at the shop?

Thanks!


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah I can stop I just take one front and a rear with me cause I'm sending them to refinished next weekend so yeah this week I let u know I hit u up on facebook lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Hey Dre,
> A test fit would be a HUGE help! I ordered 215/40/18 tires but have time to change if necessary. Are you around one day this week to meet at the shop?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the world of stretch :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

stretch is the way to go if u have stock fenders, I have no idea why I went with crazy stretch for the rear I still have an inch to play with and all I do is crack the rear wheels...palisades parkway by the gwb is hell for me...I'm going 225 for the rears for now


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

golf3racing said:


> stretch is the way to go if u have stock fenders, I have no idea why I went with crazy stretch for the rear I still have an inch to play with and all I do is crack the rear wheels...palisades parkway by the gwb is hell for me...I'm going 225 for the rears for now


That's what I'm saying - if I can get away with a slightly wider tire, I'm good. The specs on the wheels are pretty tight so we'll see how yours fit.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

mike Cruz with the white rabbit he is running 225/35 in the rear and he is slightly poking but I'm not sure if he is fully cambered in


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

golf3racing said:


> mike Cruz with the white rabbit he is running 225/35 in the rear and he is slightly poking but I'm not sure if he is fully cambered in


Very slight camber adjustment in the rear. I didn't want to ride on just the edge of the tire. I wanted some rubber on the pavement.

Sent from the bowels of hell using Tap-a-talk.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

golf3racing said:


> yeah I can stop I just take one front and a rear with me cause I'm sending them to refinished next weekend so yeah this week I let u know I hit u up on facebook lol


Thanks again for helping out last night - we messed around with rears a bit more and looks like the new wheels are going to fit perfect. :beer:



mikebbugn said:


> Very slight camber adjustment in the rear. I didn't want to ride on just the edge of the tire. I wanted some rubber on the pavement.
> 
> Sent from the bowels of hell using Tap-a-talk.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## AnythingVW (Oct 13, 2004)

So sick!!! Watching this one(even though I'm pretty late into the build)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Longest. Build. Ever.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*The home stretch...*

With 8 days left till Dubs on Defrost we're getting things wrapped up. The last piece of hardline has been bent, all the wires have been run, and we're just left with getting it all running. I took a few detail shots and some shots of the areas that will be closed up not seen once it's done. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

A few more detail shots.

Couldn't decide on a color to paint the amps so I polished them.
Before








After









Redid the E Level ecu component to better match it's final install location.
Before








After









We also wanted to bring the paint theme of the tanks and sub enclosure into the cabin on the car by repainting the door and dash inserts.









We have exactly a week to get the car put back together for Dubs on Defrost so it'll be a bit hectic but well worth it. Look forward to meeting a bunch of you this Saturday.

Adam


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Isn't it really hard to do that paint?!?! :what:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Isn't it really hard to do that paint?!?! :what:


Not sure which paint you're talking about but yes, all the paint has been a challenge in some way.

Also, here are few more detail pics;

We redid the a-pillar tweeter mounts to accommodate the JL Audio ZR 1" tweeters. They are also directed a bit more inward than the stock setup to get better front staging.

















Here's a shot of the painted door inserts test fit. You'll notice the blue tape around the bottom door pocket - we're creating fiberglass "pods" that house the E Level controller, Dakota Digital gauge, and 4" JL Audio C5 midrange speaker on the driver's side and just the 4" on the passenger side. 









And finally, here's the sub enclosure with the polished amps in place. The pictures look like **** since they were taken with my iPhone but in person the amps are much less "blingy" and almost look holographic in the way they reflect all the fine detail of the surrounding area. 

















Lots more updates coming this week.

Adam


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

The whole theme is way too over the top for me... just my style

However I must say that the work that has gone into this car is fantastic! Very nice job


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

this **** cray.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> The whole theme is way too over the top for me... just my style
> 
> However I must say that the work that has gone into this car is fantastic! Very nice job





Squirrel Nuts said:


> this **** cray.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

aVWGTIguy said:


> We redid the a-pillar tweeter mounts to accommodate the JL Audio ZR 1" tweeters. They are also directed a bit more inward than the stock setup to get better front staging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> That's the attitude to have :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

CANNOT wait to see this saturday. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

hondubbin said:


> CANNOT wait to see this saturday. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Just got home from the shop and I think we're in good shape to have the car 90% done in time for Saturday. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

So pissed I won't be making it, but I expect lots of pictures!

The reflection looks killer


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

dehate. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Pics of the finished product or send this thread into the black hole!! :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice ....


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dehate. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:



:sly:


we will be in touch dooder.:laugh::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

dehate. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Dehate and CCW are the ****!:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright, the car is about 95% done - just a few trim parts to fab and waiting on the wheels to come in - but took a few detail shots this afternoon. I know I've said it before but photos do this thing absolutely no justice at all but here goes...

Door shots

































































Dash inserts

























Tanks

























Subs box

























































Diamond Black APR exhaust tips









Engine cover and Forge intake









I can't express how much I love this car right now. It's like a big toy that goes up, goes down, goes fast, gets loud and on and on. The craftsmanship is beyond top notch and every part on, in, and under the car is the best I could get from some of the nicest, most knowledgeable people you could hope to deal with. Again, a gigantic thanks to Open Road Tuning, JL Audio, CCW and of course Phantom Autowerke.

-Adam


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Really some amazing detail! Looks great.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Simans82 said:


> Really some amazing detail! Looks great.


Thanks man. I'm a big fan of your setup. :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

lookn really amazing my man. can't wait to check it in person :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

one more for good measure...










tires tomorrow. can't wait to see them on the car adam. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

me too...

hurry up jon! :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ha! so i was right! smoothies :laugh: :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> ha! so i was right! smoothies :laugh: :thumbup: :heart:


Nailed it. You going to EuroGas this weekend?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

absolutely incredible build top to bottom. congrats man.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Nailed it. You going to EuroGas this weekend?


Forget that, come down for Tri-State Tuners on Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Pics pics pics pics


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so nice man


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Yea buddy. Super smooth. :beer:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

y u no lay subframe? :what:

looks good though :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice! Looks sick. :thumbup:


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## TweakC30 (Oct 21, 2010)

awesome, even cooler that i watched all this come together in person


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Man I am SUPER jealous of your nothings.

Awesome hose reel too.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Jesus...


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Jesus...


 What he said


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

everything is perfect!!
wow such an amazing mk6.

and awesome wheels!!


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Absolutely ****ing Killing It.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

holy epic attention to datails!!!! just read through the entire thread..... time well spent:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Just realized I haven't updated this thread in a long time. Thanks for all the kind words from everyone!










































































And here's an absolutely ridiculous video my good buddy Mike filmed and edited.


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

I like the hardllined Dakota in glove box. Killing it mr.bell :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

A few more detail shots...

Airbrushed engine cover and Forge Twintake









E Level controller placement in custom door panels along with ss hardline speaker grille









Dakota Digital pressure gauge hardlined into the glove box

















LED lighting in rear hatch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the Dakota Digital in Red. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Love the Dakota Digital in Red. :thumbup::beer:


Me too - you just gotta know who to order it from to get it.  Here's a hint...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks fantastic dude


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

man, someone knows their way around an airbrush gun.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumbup:

Here's a new shot from Sid Fligel


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

your car is amazing man... came out real nice.. must be a blast to drive


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

👍👍


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Thanks guys :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a new shot from Sid Fligel


 
:thumbup:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Thanks guys :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a new shot from Sid Fligel


 looks great adam 

got to meet up for drinks in town at some point. believe i owe you a martini, or two, for that build. 

w. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

absence said:


> looks great adam
> 
> got to meet up for drinks in town at some point. believe i owe you a martini, or two, for that build.
> 
> w. :beer:


 how about we just go to five leaves and hug it out?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> how about we just go to five leaves and hug it out?


 And now it's awkward. 

I'll see you guys in 11 days for our big day!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ouch. 

See you soon, Adam :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Some new stuff from Sid


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

damn dude, won best wheels at a show last weekend and didn't even tell me? hahaha, nice. 

and get the front a little lower. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

dehate. said:


> damn dude, won best wheels at a show last weekend and didn't even tell me? hahaha, nice.


 Yessir, they got a nice Cult Classic award. 

It also was a huge hit in our booth


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yessir, they got a nice Cult Classic award.
> 
> It also was a huge hit in our booth


 glad to hear! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AlexmkVI (Mar 14, 2010)

What the fu- 

How did I not know about this car? I didn't even see it at Cult Classic! FML! 

Sick, sick, SICK car man. Well done. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah yes, you passed us on the way there on 309.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

its almost cool...too much stuff happening but great quality work nonetheless...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Adam, 
It's Brendan(with the MK6 GLI white) 
Just wanted to say it was great meeting you and the guys at Phantom. Your car is amazing in person. I still can't get over how clear your stereo sounded. Congratulations on the awards!


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> Hey Adam,
> It's Brendan(with the MK6 GLI white)
> Just wanted to say it was great meeting you and the guys at Phantom. Your car is amazing in person. I still can't get over how clear your stereo sounded. Congratulations on the awards!


 Hey Brendan! Really great meeting you as well and thanks so much. Hope to see you around at some more shows this summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

This warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Seanyboy (Aug 2, 2011)

woww just came across this build:beer::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Had a great time this past weekend at VAGFair - It was awesome to meet a bunch of you guys face-to-face finally. See you guys down in Ocean City at H2Oi.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats, Adam.

It was great to see you and the guys again. Looking forward to H2O :beer:


----------



## LR32 (Aug 16, 2008)

GOT TO GO.......
TO THE BAT MOBILE....
DESTINATION PHANTOM AUTOWERKE.....:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats again on 3rd in the Top Dawg competition. Just do me a favor and don't drive it hard :sly: :laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> Congrats again on 3rd in the Top Dawg competition. Just do me a favor and don't drive it hard :sly: :laugh:


Thanks, Rich. And a big congrats to you for being selected 2 years in a row. Gotta go - I'm taking the hood off for next year.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

A.) can't wait to see what that means. :laugh:
B.) What's holding you from laying out up front?


Said hi to you at H20, but you were cleaning the car, doubt you knew who it was. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy **** this is so baller. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MonteMan79 (Mar 25, 2011)

That was a great way to kill a few hours...amazing.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*The end.*

I guess this is a nice way to end this build thread. I've thoroughly enjoyed this build and am grateful it's given me the opportunity to meet so many truly wonderful people. Thanks to all of you for your advice, knowledge and most of all support. 

Featured in the the April 2013 issue of Performance VW


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job adam!:thumbup: feature looks great


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

amazing airtank painting! :sly::sly::sly: 


Is this all Manual work or there is a way to paint it quickly? I can not imagine how much time you have done for these paint! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::what::what::what:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

congrats dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

congrats! this was an amazing thread:thumbup:


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Saw you in performance vw mag. Congrats!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Beauty


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> Nice job adam!:thumbup: feature looks great


 Thanks bud! 



LeonGtii said:


> amazing airtank painting! :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Is this all Manual work or there is a way to paint it quickly? I can not imagine how much time you have done for these paint! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::what::what::what:


 Thanks! All the airbrushing was by hand and I've lost count of the hours that went into just the paint. 



[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


 :heart: 



Bierce IV said:


> congrats! this was an amazing thread:thumbup:


 Thanks man! 



Earlskey said:


> Saw you in performance vw mag. Congrats!


 Appreciate it! 



ornithology said:


> Beauty


 Thanks!


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the PVW feature Adam. I'm very happy for you. Also best of luck on the new build.:wave:


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

saw this at the 1st GSE meet of this year. so amazing... pretty nice guy too.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

resilientsoma said:


> saw this at the 1st GSE meet of this year. so amazing... pretty nice guy too.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Bring this back from obscurity to say the car is up for sale. Please PM me for details.


----------

